

Free Beer for Yahoo employees who were laid off - dholowiski
http://www.facebook.com/TiedHouseBrewing/posts/176519145699301

======
dholowiski
From a marketing perspective, is this a good idea? Will employees remember -
wow they were there in my time of need, and go back more often? Or will they
just think... yeah that's the place I got shit-faced at the night Yahoo canned
me, I'm never going back there?

